# Laundry drain box when washer is on a counter



## willkere (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a customer that wants their washer and dryer placed side by side on top of a counter (custom made for the setup). Obviously the drain box will need to go above the washer level but I'm wondering if its considered "accessible" if its ~6' in the air back behind the elevated washer. I could potentially put it on the side of the machine to make it more accessible from ground level otherwise you'd need a stepstool or ladder to access the box.

Is putting it up above/behind the washer still okay?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## willkere (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry I didn't see that request when I first posted. I'll post an intro.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Accessible and readily accessible are two different things. If you can access with a lader than its accessible. If the code says readily accessible then having to go grab and climb a ladder isn't gonna fly with the inspector.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

On my site, they made the washer closet place too small so the shut offs are moved 6' ft up. Inspector passed it here.


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Done it several times here when the basement has a hung sewer and the box ends up set 5'-6' O.F.F. to maintain grade. Just make sure your standpipe is within code. The only issue might be with the machine itself. I know some LG units want the discharge hose no higher then 40" from the base.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Not a concern in Ohio.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Dont see an issue at all, but if your that concerned you could use an OX box and locate the water shutoffs around 42" and have the drain box as high as necessary. 

http://www.siouxchief.com/Resource_/ProductMedia/211/Ox Box Brochure SCREEN 09-10.pdf


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

the weir of the trap cannot be higher than 18" aff.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't know Cali code, but here 18" is the minimum for the standpipe out of the top of the trap, maximum 42". The Florida code doesn't have anything to say about how high you put the trap or the box, just the distance between them.


----------

